# Dieppe Newhaven Ferry. Advice in bad weather.



## 5andy (Feb 2, 2017)

We have a ferry booked Dieppe to Newhaven on Saturday 4th, 7am sailing. It looks like 40 mph plus gales on Friday night. If the Friday afternoon ferry is cancelled does anyone know how that is likely to affect the Saturday morning ferry? (I don't really need to get back until Sunday morning.) Will they just stack everyone up until they can take us? Anything clever I can do to make life easier leading up to Saturday would be gratefully received.
Sandy


----------



## Deleted member 8468 (Feb 2, 2017)

I would think they will have plenty of space at this time of year.


----------



## 5andy (Feb 2, 2017)

MollsPhot said:


> I would think they will have plenty of space at this time of year.



Thanks MollsPhot, that would be dandy if that was the case. I tried to get into your blog but access was denied, you've obviously heard all about me!
Thanks for your response.
Sandy


----------



## chrismilo (Feb 2, 2017)

They only have 2 ships one each way Severn sisters  and Côte d’Albâtre
They are not often full in the winter though Saturdays and half term though could be


----------



## The laird (Feb 2, 2017)

chrismilo said:


> They only have 2 ships one each way Severn sisters  and Côte d’Albâtre
> They are not often full in the winter though Saturdays and half term though could be



Still don't think this will pose a prob


----------



## 5andy (Feb 2, 2017)

Fingers crossed Gordon.


----------



## The laird (Feb 2, 2017)

Yeah I think you should be sound sandy,nice place to sit in a cafe on he pavement and watch the world go by.
How is the weather so far?
I'm heading for sec tomorrow then shooting to Brampton to collect my sons t cab scania 

This is his toy for the truck shows .he has just had some chrome bars fitted ,spent thousands on it.What a beutiful tone out the engine it's got stacks and a changeover for side pipes.big boys toys.
Anyway than I may be going to aboyne on sat/sun back Monday .
Safe sailing to you both


----------



## 5andy (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks Gordon looks fab. You going to Aboyne with the Hymer? Normally I would say let's meet up, Aboyne only about 40 mins away. Weather pretty wet but can't complain arrived at Chateaudun and it stopped long enough to have a decent walk around this interesting village. It has stopped a Iain now to give us safe passage to the nearest bar. Oh Joy.


----------

